# Anbieter auf Gegenkurs



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

Generelle Information zum Vorgehen gegen echte oder vermeintliche Abzocker

Die hinlänglich bekannte Vorgehensempfehlung gegen tatsächlich oder vermeintlich unseriöse  Mehrwert-Anbieter, bestehend aus
a)	Nichtzahlung
b)	Beschwerde bei der Netzagentur
c)	Information der IHK (insbesondere im B2B Bereich) bzw. Verbraucherverbänden
d)	Beschwere- / Informationsschreiben an die Bank eines Rechnungslegers
e)	Betrugsanzeige
Hat eine neue Variante der Gegenwehr hervorgerufen. In der Vergangenheit konnten Beschwerdeführer insbesondere bei Banken und Kammern/Verbraucherverbänden davon ausgehen, anonym zu bleiben. Das ist vorbei. Der erste Anbieter (namentlich hier nicht angeprangert, jedoch dem seriöseren Lager zuzurechnen) fordert inzwischen unter Einsatz von Rechtsmitteln die Herausgabe von Kopien dieser Beschwerden und bereitet massivste Schadenersatzklagen vor. Im Gegensatz zur Strafanzeige, die nicht „wider besseren Wissens“ erfolgen darf, kann im Zivilrechtlichen Bereich eine nachgewiesenermassen unrichtige Beschuldigung, die zu wirtschaftlichen Nachteilen des Unternehmers führt, durchaus mittels einer Schadenersatzklage nachgegangen werden – und Erfolg haben. Hohe fünf- und sechsstellige Beträge stehen dann zur Diskussion.

Die juristischen Grundlagen können hier nicht genannt werden da das Forum bereits wegen vorgeblicher Rechtsberatung im Visier war. Ich selbst bin für ein Unternehmen tätig, das diese Vorgehensweise beschlossen und eingeleitet hat – daher ziehe ich ein anonymes Posting vor, obschon ich auch hier angemeldet bin

TIS


----------



## rolf76 (1 Februar 2006)

Ich finde es interessant, wenn Anbieter, über die sich offenbar  "Kunden" bei zuständigen Stellen beschwert haben, hier über ihre Abwehrmaßnahmen öffentlich diskutieren wollen.

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob dieses Posting nicht der Diskussion dienen, sondern nur potentielle Beschwerdeführer davon abhalten soll, sich an die Verbraucherzentralen, an die Bundesnetzagentur etc. zu wenden. Dies wird der weitere Verlauf der Diskussion zeigen.

1. Wer zuständigen Stellen zutreffende Sachverhalte und begründete Vermutungen meldet, hat nichts zu befürchten.

2. Das obige Posting vermittelt den Eindruck, dass es für zivilrechtliche Schadensersatzansprüche auf ein Wissen des Erklärenden nicht ankomme. Richtig ist aber, dass auch die Schadensersatzansprüche nach §§ 823 ff. BGB teilweise sehr strenge Anforderungen an Wissen, Wollen und Absicht stellen. 

3. Die Rechtsgrundlagen dürfen hier sehr wohl diskutiert werden, ich bitte um einen Hinweis auf welche Grundlage das angeblich eingeleitete Vorgehen gestützt wird, damit die Diskussion überhaupt eine Grundlage hat.

4. Wo wurden denn die folgenden Empfehlungen gegeben?


			
				TIS schrieb:
			
		

> c)	Information der IHK (insbesondere im B2B Bereich) bzw. Verbraucherverbänden
> *d)	Beschwere- / Informationsschreiben an die Bank eines Rechnungslegers*
> e)	Betrugsanzeige


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2006)

TIS schrieb:
			
		

> c)	Information der IHK (insbesondere im B2B Bereich)


Wofür steht B2B?


----------



## rolf76 (1 Februar 2006)

business to business: Geschäftsverkehr zwischen Unternehmen


----------



## IM (1 Februar 2006)

In diesem Zusammenhang auch folgendes:

Es gibt seit Januar 2006  die Möglichkeit von *JEDER PRIVATPERSON* in Akten von POLIZEI/BEHÖRDEN *ohne Angabe von Gründen* Einsicht zu nehmen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Informationsfreiheit

Gerade die Akten der Bundesnetzagentur sind sicherlich ineressant.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

ist nur für Bürger  mit gut gefülltem Konto 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/68078&words=Akteneinsicht


> Die Höhe der darin festgesetzten Kosten, die auf den Bürger bei der seit Anfang des
> Jahres möglichen Abfrage von Akteninformationen bei Bundesbehörden zukommen,
> stößt insbesondere bei  Medienverbänden auf scharfe Proteste. Vorab stand schon vor der
> Beratung des Informationsfreiheitsgesetzes zwar fest, dass die Behörden Gebühren bis zu
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (1 Februar 2006)

Dabei heißt es so bürgerfreundlich in  


> *§ 10 IFG Gebühren und Auslagen
> *
> (2) Die Gebühren sind auch unter Berücksichtigung des Verwaltungsaufwandes so zu bemessen, dass der Informationszugang nach § 1 wirksam in Anspruch genommen werden kann.


Das IFG des Bundes kann man übrigens hier (kostenlos) einsehen.


----------



## IM (1 Februar 2006)

Ich denke das Personen, die  (wie im obigen Artikel beschrieben) Schadenersatzforderungen gelten machen wollen , sicherlich die Kosten bei den Behörden tragen können.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

Empfehlung: erst lesen, dann posten
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=136941#136941


----------



## Rex Cramer (1 Februar 2006)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das Personen, die  (wie im obigen Artikel beschrieben) Schadenersatzforderungen gelten machen wollen , sicherlich die Kosten bei den Behörden tragen können.



Ich verstehe nicht, gegen wen sich die beschriebenen Maßnahmen richten sollen? Die Mehrwertanbieter erhalten ihre Vergütung (meist stornofrei) vom Dialeranbieter. Und da will mir eigentlich nur ein wenig seriöserer einfallen, der im letzten Jahr still und heimlich die Auszahlung an seine Mehrwertanbieter eingestellt hat, aber trotzdem noch kassieren wollte. Gehen die Mehrwertanbieter B2B quasi jetzt gegen den vor?


----------



## rolf76 (1 Februar 2006)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das Personen, die  (wie im obigen Artikel beschrieben) Schadenersatzforderungen gelten machen wollen , sicherlich die Kosten bei den Behörden tragen können.



Jetzt wird die Diskussion vollends zur grundlosen Angstmacherei:

1. Das IFG gibt Auskunftsansprüche gegen *Bundesbehörden*. Die im Ausgangsposting genannten Einrichtungen *"Banken, Verbraucherzentralen, IHKs" sind keine Bundesbehörden*. Allein die Bundesnetzagentur ist eine Bundesbehörde. 

2. Es besteht auch kein umfassender Anspruch gegen die Bundesnetzagentur, dass diese automatisch sagen müsste, wer ihr bestimmte Informationen "gesteckt" hat:



> *§ 5 IFG Schutz personenbezogener Daten*
> (1) Zugang zu personenbezogenen Daten darf nur gewährt werden, soweit das Informationsinteresse des Antragstellers das schutzwürdige Interesse des Dritten am Ausschluss des Informationszugangs überwiegt oder der Dritte eingewilligt hat. Besondere Arten personenbezogener Daten im Sinne des § 3 Abs. 9 des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes dürfen nur übermittelt werden, wenn der Dritte ausdrücklich eingewilligt hat.
> (2) Das Informationsinteresse des Antragstellers überwiegt nicht bei Informationen aus Unterlagen, soweit sie mit dem Dienst- oder Amtsverhältnis oder einem Mandat des Dritten in Zusammenhang stehen und bei Informationen, die einem Berufs- oder Amtsgeheimnis unterliegen.
> (3) Das Informationsinteresse des Antragstellers überwiegt das schutzwürdige Interesse des Dritten am Ausschluss des Informationszugangs in der Regel dann, wenn sich die Angabe auf Name, Titel, akademischen Grad, Berufs- und Funktionsbezeichnung, Büroanschrift und -telekommunikationsnummer beschränkt und der Dritte als Gutachter, Sachverständiger oder in vergleichbarer Weise eine Stellungnahme in einem Verfahren abgegeben hat.
> (4) Name, Titel, akademischer Grad, Berufs- und Funktionsbezeichnung, Büroanschrift und -telekommunikationsnummer von Bearbeitern sind vom Informationszugang nicht ausgeschlossen, soweit sie Ausdruck und Folge der amtlichen Tätigkeit sind und kein Ausnahmetatbestand erfüllt ist.


3. Selbst wenn ein Unternehmen erfahren sollte, wer der Informant war: Bei wahrheitsgemäßen Mitteilungen und begründeten Vermutungen, die als solche der Behörde mitgeteilt werden, besteht kein Schadensersatzanspruch gegen den Informanten.


----------



## Insider (1 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wird die Diskussion vollends zur grundlosen Angstmacherei.


So isses!



			
				IM schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt seit Januar 2006  die Möglichkeit von *JEDER PRIVATPERSON* in Akten von POLIZEI/BEHÖRDEN *ohne Angabe von Gründen* Einsicht zu nehmen.


...das ist so definitiv nicht richtig. Es kann nicht jeder daher kommen und Akten bei der Polizei einsehen. Auskunftsberechtigte ist bei Strafverfahren allenfalls die StA und Polizeiunterlagen sind ohnehin tabu.
Außerdem gilt das Informationsfreiheitsgesetz bislang noch längst nicht überall in D


> Sowohl im Bund als auch in den Bundesländern Brandenburg, Berlin, Nordrhein-Westfalen und Schleswig-Holstein bestehen Informationsfreiheitsgesetze in Kraft.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

*Bankeninformation*

Gestern (Freitag) sind die Kopien der Schreiben angekommen, in denen sich von Rechnungslegungen für Erotik-Dienste bei der Bank beschwerten. Diese wurden ausgehändigt, nachdem die Bank sich zunächst auf Bank- bzw. Geschäftsgeheimnis und Datenschutz berief, was jedoch anwaltlich widerlegt wurde. Da die Bank die Geschäftsverbindung wegen der Beschwerden kündigte, werden diese nun herangezogen, um massive Schadenersatzansprüche gegen die Beschwerdeführer durchzusetzen. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand konnte bei den vorliegenden Beschwerden (zwölf) bis auf einen Vorgang jeder per Log Daten und CLI-Zuordnung (trotz Rufnummernunterdrückung in drei Fällen) eindeutig zugeordnet werden. Ich berichte weiter und versuche in Kürze eine anonymisierte Kopie eines der Anwaltsschreiben einzustellen.
Schönes Wochenende
TIS


----------



## Rex Cramer (4 Februar 2006)

*Re: Bankeninformation*



			
				TIS schrieb:
			
		

> blub


Langsam verstehe ich, worauf Du hinaus willst. Kann es sein, dass Du Dich im Forum geirrt hast? Mit Dialern und Mehrwertnummern hat es ja nicht wirklich etwas zu tun. Mir will für das von Dir gemalte Szenario weder eine Anspruchsgrundlage einfallen, noch komme ich drauf, wie man da den "massiven" Schaden konkret beziffern will. Gehört wohl doch ins Sagenreich. Aber spinn ruhig weiter...


----------

